# Drop A String Gauge



## Hendog (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello All,

I have been testing different gauge strings for drop A tuning on my 7 string. I am leaning towards using a regular set of 10's on the top 6 strings and using a 64 for the low A. It does't look like anyone makes this set. 

What is everyone else using for drop A on a 7 string?


----------



## sleewell (Oct 23, 2019)

10-60 on my 26.5" scale

9-54 on my 27-25.5" scale

both are in drop A


----------



## Hendog (Oct 23, 2019)

sleewell said:


> 10-60 on my 26.5" scale
> 
> 9-54 on my 27-25.5" scale
> 
> both are in drop A



Thanks for the reply. My 27" scale 7 has a 59 for the drop A string and that is too loose for me. I think a 54 would be way too loose. Does the low A seem loose?


----------



## sleewell (Oct 23, 2019)

seems fine to me but i have never really liked tree trunks. even on my 6s that are in drop C 10-52s seem to work great for my tastes.


----------



## Bobo (Oct 23, 2019)

I use 62 for A on my 26.5", I don't pick very hard, about average . I've used a 64 as well, but prefer the tone of the 62. 

Those are Daddario XL's. I've yet to try the brighter NYXL's on that guitar, but I'll eventually try them and when I do I may try anything from 64-68 to see how that balances out tonally and how it feels.


----------



## MSS (Oct 23, 2019)

64 goes sharp for me on 25.5. It’s really all about tension vs gauge. I use 9-46 set then a dr strings ddt 65.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 23, 2019)

I have a pretty light touch and I only use a .73mm pick, so the 10-59 D'addario set works for me, even on my 25.0" PRS SE-7.


----------



## NickLAudio (Oct 23, 2019)

26.5” NYXL 10-59 and 27”-30” NYXL 11-64 works for me.


----------



## Necky379 (Oct 23, 2019)

GHS Custom Lights for drop A and 25.5” standard BEADGBE

GHS TNT’s for 27” standard A, they feel great on 25.5” standard A too but currently the only guitar I have tuned like that is 27”


Last time I went for TNT’s I couldn’t find them in 7 string packs, now I just buy 8 string TNT’s and toss the lowest string.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Oct 23, 2019)

I like a 62 or 64 for A. Labella make a set with a 64 but i have never used them. Usually i grab a set of 9s and a single 64 gauge.

http://www.labella.com/strings/category/7-string-sets/


----------



## LeoLmX (Oct 23, 2019)

I don't understand why people use such thick strings on their 7's. Jason Richardson uses a 11-58 set in drop G tuning, can't go slinkier than that. I like some flubiness on my 7, 10-60 Stringjoy balanced set is more than enough for a nice bright tone, I can tune it up do B standard for my Dream Theater covers or drop a hole step down to drop G# for some djentz.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Oct 23, 2019)

La Bella has 10-64 gauge sets. The HRS series.


----------



## ExplorerMike (Oct 23, 2019)

I use the D’Addario 10-59 set (EXL110-7) on both of my 7’s. One is 26.5 and the other 24.75 and it works for both. Both are tuned to Drop A or sometimes G# occasionally with no issues.


----------



## Cole Justesen (Oct 24, 2019)

Stringjoy makes a 10-64 set; I haven't tried them to comment on their sound/quality. 

https://www.stringjoy.com/guitarstr...r-strings/light-plus-7-string-guitar-strings/

That said, I have been using the Dunlop Heavy Core 10-60 set with really good results. I have used that particular set on two baritone 7 strings (27") and on my three 25.5" scale 7 strings. They do what they are supposed to do, and sound good while doing it.

Cole


----------



## Alexlopez (Oct 24, 2019)

For Drop A i use daddario 10-59.
A standard I tend to use 11-64.
Daddario NYXL 

i really liked the wired guitarist string drop Heavy 7 set, I could use that gauge for either tuning and felt great. can never find them in stock


----------



## Avedas (Oct 24, 2019)

I use 62 in Ab on my 25.5" 7 string. I prefer the sound of thinner strings and I can pick lightly on the 7th string no problem.


----------



## Hendog (Oct 24, 2019)

Lots of good info. Thanks for all of the replies.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Oct 24, 2019)

I just recently dropped to A and I also am using 10-54 (GHS boomers in this case)

Someone said their “core” is good for low tunings, IDK if thats true?


----------



## pastanator (Oct 24, 2019)

ImNotAhab said:


> I like a 62 or 64 for A. Labella make a set with a 64 but i have never used them. Usually i grab a set of 9s and a single 64 gauge.
> 
> http://www.labella.com/strings/category/7-string-sets/


thanks for this. i couldnt find this set anywhere last time i bought strings so i ended up just getting the ghs boomers 9-62 which work fine but i prefer the 64. which btw op i tune to drop a# but id also use these same strings for drop a


----------



## Koloss85 (Oct 27, 2019)

On my 25.5 6 string I'm using the d'addario nyxl 1164 7 string set -the .28 for drop a. So like a light top/ heavy bottom. Works out great.


----------



## Sollipsist (Oct 27, 2019)

I couldn't find a set that really worked for me across the board, ended up getting a Stringjoy custom set with 64 on the bottom and a wound 3rd. Sound-wise it's good but nothing special, but the feel is much closer to what I like.

I'm amazed that anyone can get good results out of less than 60+ on the 7th string. Granted, my touch is not light, but even with careful picking I see the tuning travel 20 cents or more. And that's with a 26.5" scale and not especially low action.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 27, 2019)

^ Yup, nothing particularly tight about that still!
If we consider 36 standard for the 2nd A string in standard tuning, a 72 is needed for the same tension in drop A


----------



## Hendog (Oct 27, 2019)

Winspear said:


> ^ Yup, nothing particularly tight about that still!
> If we consider 36 standard for the 2nd A string in standard tuning, a 72 is needed for the same tension in drop A



This ^ is why I started this thread. I can't find any 7 string sets that work for drop A (other than the La Bella strings that were mentioned in this thread and I have no experience with them).


----------



## MSS (Oct 27, 2019)

Me either. That’s why I created my own. 9-46 and a DR DDT .65. It may not seem cost effective but it’s not bad. I change the .65 every other string change. Works for me.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 27, 2019)

Hendog said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been testing different gauge strings for drop A tuning on my 7 string. I am leaning towards using a regular set of 10's on the top 6 strings and using a 64 for the low A. It does't look like anyone makes this set.
> 
> What is everyone else using for drop A on a 7 string?



LaBella makes that exact string set: http://www.labella.com/products/hrs-72-nickel-rounds-7-string-10-64/

I personally make custom sets out of D'addario singles on their website for all of my guitars and tunings. My drop A setup is 9.5, 12, 16, 28, 38, 49, with either a 68 or 70 for the low A


----------



## Winspear (Oct 27, 2019)

Yeah the Labella 10-46+70 is pretty perfect. Myself, String Source, and String Joy are what I would recommend otherwise.


----------



## mrdm53 (Oct 27, 2019)

D'addario NYXL 9-46 + 62. Works really well for 26.5" and multiscale 25.5-27"


----------



## Vyn (Oct 27, 2019)

9-46 + 62 for Drop A on 25.5, 26.5 and 27 with zero issues


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 28, 2019)

Currently have a 27” in drop-A using a 9-54 set... it’s okay, but a little loose for me. Next time around I’m going to bump it up to a 60. 

I’ve converted over to Stringjoy, mainly because they sound amazing, but also because you can custom order any set, any gauges, and there’s no upcharge! I regularly get the 9-72 for my 8-string and just swap in an 80 (drop-E), it’s just that easy.


----------

